# These two dogs make a good man stopping team !



## Roger Yost (Dec 26, 2009)

These two dogs make a good man stopping team !

One dog brings speed and precision and another brings brute strength .

http://youtu.be/pQK54qnXVVQ





Another clip from the same show with dutchies and malinois

http://youtu.be/YHQT-kNZ2rE 

I post this simply to be entertained by peoples reactions . Have a nice day .:-\"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

dang boy !!!! been here 2.5 years and still aint introduced yerself !

hows that for being entertained :lol:


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The bandog wasn't stopping shit. HA HA. Couldn't even knock them down.


----------



## Roger Yost (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah he don't come with enough speed for a knock down but he puts a lot of weight on you and you'd probably get tired quick if he was on you . Dont you know that dogs with wider heads bite harder ??? LOL .Honestly he doesn't look bad compared with some other bandogs I've seen .


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

IDK, Curly looks more like a presa to me. But he's a nice specimen, just a bit overweight, but impressive. GSD looks a lot better on the bite.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

many herders look a lot better on the bite....you can only appreciate the bandog type when they are ACTUALLY on the bite (for real)...which is a rare occasion indeed...not that they are better than herders, but it is a little different than training..

this is fear factor, filmed with "safe" equipment dogs.


----------

